
“Chaos Engineering” – Published by O'Reilly - Bella-Xiang
https://www.oreilly.com/library/view/chaos-engineering/9781492043850/
======
esel2k
Is this a april fool’s or where can I buy it and give to my managers?

~~~
brudgers
Chaos engineering is the practice of deliberately breaking live systems to
improve their robustness. The first widely noted system is Chaos Monkey
developed at Netflix.
[https://github.com/Netflix/chaosmonkey](https://github.com/Netflix/chaosmonkey)
Years ago, I had the same reaction to "extreme programming"

------
pipingdog
Every external dependency you take is a chaos monkey.

